# Photo Realistic Drawings/Paintings



## CandySvoboda

I draw and paint stuff!  I love the photo realistic style, so thats what I aim for.  I'm self taught (except a few high school courses), and I've been drawing since I was about...10 years old?  Maybe earlier...

I take commissions!  So if you have a shot of your kids or pet you would like drawn or painted, let me know.  Just send me a PM on here.







See more of my stuff here:  
https://www.facebook.com/ArtworkByCandy

and here

CandySvoboda on deviantART


----------



## texkam

> I take commissions! So if you have a shot of your kids or pet you would like drawn or painted, let me know. Just send me a PM on here.


You'll make more in the commercial end, going after corporate clients. Ought to be some opportunities in the Chicago area for good illustration work. Network with ad agencies and graphic design studios. Good luck. BTW 2 and 4 are your strongest pieces, in that order. The landscape is a notch below IMHO.


BTW, just looked at your link with your pricing. You need to add a zero after each amount, otherwise you will not be taken seriously. It's all about perception. Also, I would not feature "Gothic Rose", for is not up to par as well.


----------



## Ilovemycam

Very nice. I like photorealism too.  But I can't draw, so I use hyper real hdr.

Get on Artslant and Tumblr if you have not already done so.


----------



## jowensphoto

WOW! Amazing! I'm SO jealous... I can "draw" on the computer, but not THAT well. You have talent


----------



## CherylL

Wow, very talented.  The eyes look realistic.


----------



## ronlane

Those are really nice. I can barely draw a circle.


----------



## CandySvoboda

Thank you all!  I just felt like sharing today 



> You'll make more in the commercial end, going after corporate clients. Ought to be some opportunities in the Chicago area for good illustration work. Network with ad agencies and graphic design studios. Good luck. BTW 2 and 4 are your strongest pieces, in that order. The landscape is a notch below IMHO.
> 
> 
> BTW, just looked at your link with your pricing. You need to add a zero after each amount, otherwise you will not be taken seriously. It's all about perception. Also, I would not feature "Gothic Rose", for is not up to par as well.



I'm just getting started in watercolor, so I don't really know what I'm doing.  I thought it was pretty though, so I posted it, lol.  I don't take the DeviantArt account too seriously, that site is mostly flooded with 12 year olds drawing anime and creepy "pro" photogs displaying their "artistic nudes" which are verging on porn, IMO.

As you can see, artwork is more personal for me.  I'm not really looking to make a living off of it right now.  It's just something I do to pass the time and challenge myself.  If someone happens to want to commission something, I'm always more than happy to do it.


----------



## CherylL

CandySvoboda said:


> Thank you all!  I just felt like sharing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll make more in the commercial end, going after corporate clients. Ought to be some opportunities in the Chicago area for good illustration work. Network with ad agencies and graphic design studios. Good luck. BTW 2 and 4 are your strongest pieces, in that order. The landscape is a notch below IMHO.
> 
> 
> BTW, just looked at your link with your pricing. You need to add a zero after each amount, otherwise you will not be taken seriously. It's all about perception. Also, I would not feature "Gothic Rose", for is not up to par as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting started in watercolor, so I don't really know what I'm doing.  I thought it was pretty though, so I posted it, lol.  I don't take the DeviantArt account too seriously, that site is mostly flooded with 12 year olds drawing anime and creepy "pro" photogs displaying their "artistic nudes" which are verging on porn, IMO.
> 
> As you can see, artwork is more personal for me.  I'm not really looking to make a living off of it right now.  It's just something I do to pass the time and challenge myself.  If someone happens to want to commission something, I'm always more than happy to do it.
Click to expand...


I have a Deviant Art account with one thing..lol.  No nudes.  I have found some great textures on that site for personal use.


----------



## mikepryer

That's amazing, you have skill!


----------



## Compaq

I am jealous. If my pencil drawings were half as nice, I'd be happy!


----------



## ronlane

Is that first one a self portrait?


----------



## CandySvoboda

ronlane said:


> Is that first one a self portrait?



Nope, the first one is Amy Lee of the band Evanescence.  

Thanks for all your kind comments!


----------



## Compaq

What's your work flow for the pencil ones? What do you focus on during outlining features, etc.?


----------



## CandySvoboda

Compaq said:


> What's your work flow for the pencil ones? What do you focus on during outlining features, etc.?



I always sketch out a general shape first and get my proportions correct
I start off by rubbing a 9b pencil on a cotton ball or cotton make up pad (The circular kind you can find at the grocery store/supermarket/etc)
I lay down a light even layer wherever there is skin and that gives me the base skin tone
Then I focus on the eyes and work outwards from there (to the nose, cheeks, mouth, etc)
Once that is complete, I start on the hair by drawing in some basic lines to get the shape of the hair down
Then I use a mechanical pencil to define strands
Next, I add shadows into the hair followed by highlights with a battery operated eraser that I have sharpened into a point
Finally, I work on clothing last because that is pretty much the most boring part to me 
At the very end I will sometimes add a dark outline around the whole outside of the form to give the drawing some pop out of the background (which I almost always leave white)

And that's pretty much how I do it.  I hope that helped!  I've been thinking of doing one of those "speed drawing" videos where I set up a camera over my shoulder and then speed it up during editing....but I'm completely lost when it comes to all things video


----------



## Compaq

Interesting, much like myself. How do you lay your first layer of tones precisely with your cotton pads? Or do you simply erase everything outside your outline?

I used my fingers first, then moved to q-tips. Now, on the few occasions I draw, I use those compressed-paper pencils, and sometimes q-tips around eyes and other critical areas.


----------



## annamaria

Wow these are really good!!


----------



## Empiric

Nice works, I always envied this level of skill, but even more the patience the artist must have to accomplish something like this, good job.


----------



## Wyverntales

Really nice work. More realistic than most of what I do. I feel I don't draw people very well. I'm never pleased with my own results. I just stick to nature and mythology themes... it feels safer. Haha. I feel in a similar way about Deviantart. I made an account there and it's not quite what I thought it would be.

Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Those are excellent. I have seen your work on the web in the past.  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

